# Nagy az Isten állatkertje... csak alacsony a kerítése :-))))



## Ian66 (2007 Május 28)

Szerintetek ezek közül ki az aki normálisnak mondható!?
http://videa.hu/play.php?v=P5BST2N5KU87SgUW


----------



## Ian66 (2007 Június 2)

*Az élet nagykérdései.....*

A "fűre lépni tilos" tábla, hogy került a fű közepébe????
Mi volt előbb, a tyúk vagy a tojás?


----------



## Ivan (2007 Június 2)

A táblát a fű vetésekor helyezik ki.


----------



## Garou (2007 Június 3)

Amikor egy repülő lezuhan, egy dolog mindig sértetlen marad: a fekete doboz. Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem építik az egész gépet fekete dobozból?!


----------



## Garou (2007 Június 3)

MIÉRT jön meg a pizzarendelés hamarabb, mint a mentőautó?

MIÉRT kell a jósnőhöz bejelentkezni? Nem tudja előre, hogy jövök?

MIÉRT van rokkantparkoló a Jégcsarnok előtt?

MIÉRT kell a WINDOWS bezárásához a "Startprogram"-ot használni?

MIÉRT van a citromlében mesterséges aroma, a mosogatószerekben viszont 
valódi citrom?

MIÉRT nincsen egér ízesítésű macskaeledel?

MIÉRT nyomjuk erősebben a távirányítót, amikor az elemek már szinte 
lemerültek?

MIÉRT mossuk a törülközőinket? Nem abból indulunk ki, hogy tiszták 
vagyunk, amikor használjuk?

MIÉRT viselnek a kamikáze pilóták sisakot?

Valamint...

Mikor az ember felfedezte, hogy a tehén tejet ad, tulajdonképpen mi után 
kutatott?

Honnan tudjuk, hogy nincs két egyforma hópehely, hisz nem is láttuk mindet?

Az égési sérülésben elhunytak kapnak-e árengedményt a hamvasztásnál?

Hogy lehet, hogy a téves szám sose foglalt?

Miért nem olvasni soha az újságokban: "Jósnő nyerte a lottófőnyereményt!"?
Mit teszel, ha látod, hogy egy védett állat eszik egy védett növényt?

Hogy kerülnek a "Fűre lépni tilos!" táblák a gyep közepére?

Miért kell a koporsó fedelét odaszegezni?

Ha vásárolok egy új bumerángot, hogyan szabadulok meg a régitől?


----------



## Ivan (2007 Június 4)

Fekete dobozbó is lehetne repülőt imitálni, de akkor repülőbe (poggyászként) kellene tenni..


----------



## Ian66 (2007 Július 2)

*Bölcs mondás*

Aki nem tudja melyik kikötőbe tart, annak semilyen szél nem felel meg...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Július 2)

Garou írta:


> Amikor egy repülő lezuhan, egy dolog mindig sértetlen marad: a fekete doboz. Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem építik az egész gépet fekete dobozból?!


Nem mindig marad sértetlen még az sem. Nem véletlen, hogy sokszor nem tudják már rekonstruálni a történteket, mert részlegesen maga a fekete doboz is sérült. Ami mellesleg legtöbbször narancssárga színű... És egyébként hogyan maradnál életben egy repülőgépen, amely bátran belefúródhat a hegyoldalba, meg sem kottyan neki? Mekkora lassulást vagy képes elviselni?


----------



## Phoenixx (2007 Július 26)

Ha azt akarod, hogy a repülőgépedet ne robbantsák fel a terroristák, vigyél magaddal a gépre egy bombát. Mert annak az esélye, hogy egy gépen két bomba van, igen csekély...


----------



## platon (2007 Július 26)

A szél és cél irányai, tartalma között még lehet a véletlen is meghatározó. Aki tudja a célt és jó vitorlát választ uralja a szél irányt, és kikötöt is választhat.


----------



## nappal (2007 Augusztus 11)

Miért kell a koporsó fedelét odaszegezni?
Hogy nehezebben tudjon kijutni a halott


----------



## Ian66 (2007 Augusztus 20)

Hova lesz a sótétéség, ha feljön a Nap?


----------



## Ian66 (2007 Augusztus 20)

Miért van az, hogy az okos embert sokkal könnyebb meggyőzni, mint a bolondot?


----------



## Signora (2007 Szeptember 4)

Népszámlálás



*A lakás jellege: *
barlang I. (zöldséges láda, koszlott kutya, sörös üvegek)
barlang II. (zöldséges láda, injekciós tűk, külön bejárat a szociológusnak és a fotósnak)
lakótelepi I. (kék padlószőnyeg, sárga nejlonfüggöny, Varia bútor, beázás)
lakótelepi II. (barna padlószőnyeg, a dédi faragott garnitúrája, boltív, fikusz)
lakótelepi III.(IKEA padlószőnyeg, IKEA tapéta, IKEA bútor, akvárium)
putri I. (vályog, korhadt deszka, kitört üveg)
putri II. (vályog, korhadt deszka, kitört üveg, 110 cm-es sztereó tv, Mercedes)
családi ház I. (1-5 szoba, mellékhelységek, kert)
családi ház II. (6-15 szoba, kert, mellékhelységek, úszómedence, szauna, kondi terem, lift, kertészház, beépített testőrség)
családi ház III. (ronggyá veretem, ha még egyszer idejön szaglászni)

*Háziállat van-e a lakásban : *
nincs lakása
van, de irtjuk
nem tudom, de nagyon viszket
megette a gyerek
megette a gyereket
páva
tigris
macskacápa
kígyófarm
szafaripark
nemzeti park
teknőseim vannak

*Jövedelme : *
templom egere I. (kisegyház)
templom egere II. (történelmi vallás)
polgár I. (minimálbér)
polgár II. (órabér+prémium)
polgár III. (sikerdíj)
polgár IV. (osztalék)
polgár V. (ronggyá veretem, ha még egyszer idejön szaglászni)

*Családi állapota: *
alig várom
szerencsére
sajnos
a titkárom intézi
teknőseim vannak

*Hol tölti a szabadságát: *
nincs munkahelyem
ha szabira megyek, kirúgnak
a kiskertben
görögbe megyünk busszal
spanyolba megyünk repülővel
Thaiföldre megyek
a titkárom intézi
ronggyá veretem, ha még egyszer idejön szaglászni
teknőseim vannak

*Vallása: *
dömdödöm
isten, haza, család
hatalom, siker, pénz
attól függ, hol osztanak levest
Cosmopolitan
feng-shui
fitness
Zámbó Jimmy
teknőseim vannak

*Szexuális preferenciája : *
férfi
nő
melegvérű
szerves anyag
fehér térdzokni
tükör
egyéb, éspedig....
teknőseim vannak

*Gyermekei száma : *
hál' Istennek, tegnap megjött
1-3
4-8
kikötőnként 2
a titkárom intézi
teknőseim vannak

*Fogyatékosság*
nem megfelelő számú vagy méretű végtag
nem megfelelő számú vagy méretű ész
egyedül nevelem
nőiesen telt vagyok
jóképű vagyok
előzetesben vagyok
teknőseim vannak

*Nemzetiség*
mély
táj
szórvány
dakota
karvaly
nekem, kérem, az egész családomat elvitték
diszkriminált
attól függ
teknőseim vannak

*Anyanyelv*
tősgyökér I. (paszuly, keszkenő, rokolya, patakvér)
plaza (szoli, hambi, bocsika, király előlap a telcsire)
B-közép (#&@##***)
rendszergazda (béta-teszter, linux, vinyó, kernel, négy évszak extra mozzarellával)
rap (#@*!!! #@*!!! #@*!!!)
teknőseim vannak


----------



## east1878 (2007 Szeptember 14)

ezek jók


----------



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 15)

kössz a poénokat Signora


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Melyik hasznosabb: a Hold vagy a Nap? Hát persze hogy a Hold, mert akkor világít, mikor sötét van!


----------



## Hakima (2007 Október 9)

Egyik mondja nagy az isten álatkertje.Másik mondja nagy az isten álatkertje.Jön a harmadik..vajon mit mond.


----------



## paktuska (2007 Október 19)

Tudod mi a pofon?
_Elhadart símogatás.


----------



## paktuska (2007 Október 19)

_Az alkohol nem oldja meg a problémákat.
-Bár a tej sem. 
_


----------



## krataia (2007 November 2)

Ima:

Istenem, kérlek adj nekem bölcsességet, hogy megérthessem a páromat, adj szeretetet, hogy megbocsájthassak neki, és adj türelmet, hogy elviseljem a hibáit. Mert ha erőt kérnék, akkor biztos agyonverném. Ámen."


----------



## krataia (2007 November 2)

------------------------------
| Ha kivágja ezt a kupont, |
| vehet egy új monitort! | 
-------------------------------


----------



## macikoma (2007 November 14)

Elhatároztam, hogy borba folytom a bánatomat...de tud úszni a bestia!


----------



## sarvinjo (2007 December 8)

Garou írta:


> Amikor egy repülő lezuhan, egy dolog mindig sértetlen marad: a fekete doboz. Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem építik az egész gépet fekete dobozból?!


A legjobb megoldás, ha a fekete dobozba építik bele a repülőt!:mrgreen:


----------



## gab71 (2007 December 8)

sétálumk,sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk,fröccs.


----------



## gab71 (2007 December 8)

mindenkiben van valami jó.
bennem a piroska-mondta a farkas


----------



## Tusi (2007 December 11)

Régen a férfinak meg kellett ölnie a sárkányt, hogy elvehesse a szüzet. Ma már nincsenek szüzek, és a sárkányt kell elvenni...


----------



## Tusi (2007 December 11)

Olyan szarul nézel ki, iszol te rendesen?


----------



## mrttb (2007 December 12)

Kedvenc félrefordításaim:
2Pac: A képek nekem pörögnek ("Picture me rollin'")

George Lucas interjú. Lucas utolsó mondata magyar fordításban:
"Május 4-én veletek vagyok!"
És az eredeti?
"May the force be with you"

Erről jut eszembe, találtam egy helyet, ahol le lehet tölteni 146(!!!) Star Wars könyvet. Pedig nekem már a filmek közül is csak az Űrgolyhók jött be...


----------



## Millus (2008 Március 25)

*Kártyázás*

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén.
Megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, ...
mi lehet a vége?


----------



## Millus (2008 Március 25)

Phoenixx írta:


> Ha azt akarod, hogy a repülőgépedet ne robbantsák fel a terroristák, vigyél magaddal a gépre egy bombát. Mert annak az esélye, hogy egy gépen két bomba van, igen csekély...


 
És hogy viszel fel egy bombát a gépre, amikor még a körmöd alá is benéznek?


----------



## Kónya (2008 Április 15)

A szőke ács egy építkezésen dolgozik. Éppen a a kollégájával fűrészelnek, amikor megcsúszik a fűrész, és véletlenül levágja emberünk fülét. A fül leesik az utcára. Arra jön egy járókelő, és a szőke ács lekiabál neki:
- Elnézést, de nem látta véletlenül a fülemet? Oda kellett leesnie az utcára...
A járókelő keresgél kicsit, majd megtalálja.
- Ez volt az - kérdezi, és undorodva felemeli a földről.
- Nem - válaszolja az ács - az enyém mögött egy ceruza is volt.


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

Na ez már az állatkert része


----------



## shooter (2008 Július 21)

nagyon jól néz ki.. XD , milyen lehet vele smárolni? lol


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Tízezer kilométeres repülőút olajcsere miatt*


A közel-keleti Katarból Londonba szállíttatta luxusautóját olajcserére egy dúsgazdag arab. 


 Lamborghini Murcielago



A Lamborghini Murcielago tulajdonosa - a brit The Sun szerint egy olajsejk - számára a pénz nem volt akadály; az oda-vissza több mint tízezer kilométeres útért csaknem 20 ezer fontot (6 millió forintot) fizetett. 
A Sun csütörtöki beszámolója szerint a fekete és arany színekben pompázó autócsoda a Qatar Airways járatának fedélzetén érkezett Londonba pénteken, és hétfőn szállították vissza Dohába, a katari fővárosba. Az olajcsere a Lamborghini-szervízben 3550 fontba került. 
Környezetvédők szerint a kocsireptetés felelőtlen környezetszennyezés. "Egy Lamborghini eleve rengeteg káros anyagot bocsát ki, a több ezer kilométeres utaztatás repülővel egy szimpla olajcsere miatt pedig mindennek a teteje. Ennek a kocsinak így már nem is szénlábnyoma, hanem szénkrátere van" - mondta Tony Bosworth, a Friends of Earth munkatársa. 
"Újabb visszataszító példa ez arra, ahogyan a szupergazdagok kizsákmányolják és szennyezik a bolygót csak azért, mert sok pénzük van" - mondta Jenny Evans, a Plane Stupid nevű szervezet aktivistája. 
Lamborghini-rajongók ugyanakkor elismeréssel adóznak társuk gondossága előtt: "Szerencsére van még hely ezen a bolygón, ahol az extravagancia kora nem ért véget" - mondta David Price, a brit Lamborghini klub vezetője. 
Egy Lamborghini Murcielago egyébként 190 ezer fontba (55 millió forint) kerül. 
(MTI)


----------



## firtosi (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Modern kori bölcsesség:*

A szó elszáll,az írás olvashatatlan..............


----------



## lordraptor (2008 Szeptember 26)

A legszörnyűbb, amikor a tudatlanság akarattal párosul.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Szeptember 28)

...vagy az ostobaság ügybuzgalommal...


----------



## monikabota (2008 Október 1)




----------



## eliyxxxa (2008 December 2)

*....*

vagy a roszasag az erovel.:555:


----------



## ivancosu (2008 December 3)

:mrgreen: [FONT=&quot]Hazafelé tartva véletlenül rossz házba álltam be, és összeütköztem[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]egy fának, ami az én kertemben nem volt.[/FONT]:222:


----------



## ivancosu (2008 December 3)

*Windows...*

Na itt van még egy,kicsit hosszabb ideillő téma!
Amikor Bill Gates piacra dobta a Win'98-at,a következőket jelentette ki egy sajtótájékoztatón:
''Ha a General Motors is úgy fejlesztette volna a technológiáját,mint a számitógépipar,akkor ma 25 dolláros autókkal járnánk,és 1000 mérföldenként tankolnánk egy gallon benzint.''
A fentiekre maga Mr.Welch,a GM csúcsmenedzsere válaszolt fizetett hirdetés formájában:
''Ha a GM a Microsoft techológiáját használta volna autói fejlesztése során,akkor azok a következő tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznének:
1.Az ön autója ismeretlen okokból naponta kétszer leáll.
2.Az útburkolati jelek újrafetése esetén Önnek új autót kell vásárolnia.
3.Az autó rendszeresen lehajt az autópályáról.Ez egyszerűen megoldható probléma:le kell állni,újrainditani és továbbmenni.
4.Balkanyart az autó nem hajlandó végrehajtani és a leállitásra sem reagál.Ilyenkor a motrot újra kell installálni.
5.Car98 esetén az autóban kizárólag egy ember ülhet,CarNT esetén viszont minden ülés extrának számit,és külön meg kell fizetni.
6.A Macintosh olyan autókat állit elő,amelyek napenergiával működnek,sohasem romlanak el.De ezek csak az utak 5%-át használhatják.
7.Az autója minden külső ok nélkül kizárja Önt.Csak egy különleges trükk segitségével lehet újra hozzáférni az autóhoz:egyszerre kell forditani az inditókulcsot,fogni az antennát,húzni a kilincset és megnyalni a rendszámtáblát.
8.Az autó megvétele esetén Ön köteles egy GM által forgalmazott Delux térképcsomagot is megvásárolni.Ha ennek a feltételnek nem tesz eleget,akkor az autója 50%-kal lassabban megy.
9.Az olajszint-ellenőrző,a vizhőmérséklet mutató és a töltésellenőrző műszerek helyett csak egy ''Általános Autóhiba'' jelzőlámpa van beépitve.
10.A légzsák rendszer kioldás előtt megkérdezi:''Biztos benne?"
11.A motor leállitása kizárólag a "Start" gombbal lehetséges."kiss


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 3)

Ez nagyon tetszik.


----------



## clarissa62 (2008 December 3)

n3whous3 írta:


> Na ez már az állatkert része


 
Borzalmas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clarissa62 (2008 December 3)

Garou írta:


> Amikor egy repülő lezuhan, egy dolog mindig sértetlen marad: a fekete doboz. Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem építik az egész gépet fekete dobozból?!


 

Jó kérdés.


----------



## clarissa62 (2008 December 3)

Csabius írta:


> Melyik hasznosabb: a Hold vagy a Nap? Hát persze hogy a Hold, mert akkor világít, mikor sötét van!


 
Okos meglátások!


----------



## clarissa62 (2008 December 3)

gab71 írta:


> sétálumk,sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk,fröccs.


 

Tegyünk így!


----------



## clarissa62 (2008 December 3)

Garou írta:


> MIÉRT jön meg a pizzarendelés hamarabb, mint a mentőautó?
> 
> MIÉRT kell a jósnőhöz bejelentkezni? Nem tudja előre, hogy jövök?
> 
> ...


 

Ugye, mennyi nagy kérdése van az életnek?


----------



## macpe (2008 December 9)

A Bencsik Tamara nagyon szépen énekel.


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

biztos


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

macpe írta:


> A Bencsik Tamara nagyon szépen énekel.


a nélkül.
tehát így helyes: bencsik tamara nagyon szépen énekel.


----------



## kattantdebil (2008 December 18)

Pöttyös az inged? Buzi-e vagy?


----------



## Negat13 (2008 December 30)

345:4-349:0. Na mi?


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## domino36 (2009 Február 1)

*Technikai kérdések és válaszok az Xszemes,ill. minden hímzéssel kapcsolatban*

*Technikai kérdések és válaszok az Xszemes,ill. minden hímzéssel kapcsolatban *


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

Két dolgon röhögtem nagyokat az elmúlt héten. 
Első:


> Ha ön tagja bármely illegális szoftver-vadász csoportnak, vagy zenei kiadónak, vagy filmgyártó cégnek, vagy rendészetnek, vagy a RIAA-nak, vagy ha ön kormányzati tevékenységet folytat, NEM ADOK ENGEDÉLYT AZ ÖN RÉSZÉRE, hogy a merevlemezemen található anyagokhoz hozzáférjen. Ha ön mégis így tesz, azzal megsérti a 431.322.12 számú, az Interneten Alkalmazott Magánjogi Törvényt és a Személyes Információ és Elektronikus Dokumentumok Védelméről szóló törvényt.
> If you are associated with any Anti-Piracy Group, any Record Company, Movie Company, any Law Enforcement or Government Agency, RIAA, I DO NOT GIVE YOU PERMISSION to access my hard drive & if you do, you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act and PIPEDA.



Aki az első két mondatot nem értette és egyúttal megtalálta az adatlapján az idézetet, annak köszönjük a részvételt, nem kell tovább olvasnia. Szóval.
A 431.322.12 számú törvényt Bill Clintonnak tulajdonítják és keletkezését 1995 közepére datálják. Fenti passzust a személyiségjog államszövetségi megkoronázásának tekintik egyesek. Hát nem csodálatos? (Ha idáig elolvastad, kapsz egy sört.)
A helyzet az, hogy a 431.322.12 számú az Interneten Alkalmazott Magánjogi nem létezik. Se Clinton se más nem írt alá se ilyet, se hasonlót. A kipakolása az adatlapra kevesebbet ér, mintha az ajtón kopogtató szerv orra alá dugod a 3 hetes használt zoknidat.
Ha fenti törvény létezne, akkor is csak és kizárólag az USA területén lenne érvénye, mivel ez egy szövetségi törvény (lenne). Magyarország pedig ugye nem az Egyesült Államok 51. tagállama. A sok két agysejtes user kipakolja az adatlapjára(az első a légzésért felel, a második ezt ismételgeti \"de nekem akkor is vannak személyiségi jogaim, de nekem akkor is...\" ). Léteznek személyiségi jogokat védő törvények, azok azonban nem vonatkoznak arra, ha az illető illegális cselekményt végez. Ez viszont nem csak és kizárólag amerikára jellemző jogi szabályozás, ennek nemzetközi megfelelője szinte minden fejlettebb országban fellelhető.
Az pedig, hogy egy másik ország jogszabálya nálunk miért nem hatályos. teljesen egyértelmű bárki számára, akinek befért legalább egy harmadik agysejt a fejébe. 

Ezt így egy fájlcserérő oldal fórumában volt. Megnéztem a tagot, és tényleg elhiszi, hogy az, amit írt, működik xD

Második:
Gportálos oldalakon szoktam látni a felszólítást, hogy
"A letöltésekért felelősséget nem vállalunk. A letöltött anyagot 24 órán belül törölni kell az gépedről"

Fogalmam sincs mi igaz ebből. Valami olyasmit akartak nekem bemagyarázni, hogy van egy jogszabály mely az ismertetésen alapul. Hogy amennyiben az anyagra nincs magyar vetítési jog/licensz, addig 24 órára letölthető, meg megnézhető mert ez az ismertetés célját szolgálja, meg mi'tom én...
Igazából nagyon nem fogtam fel, mert elég hülyeségnek tűnt...

De még ha tegyük fel igaz is - amit mondjuk nagy hülyeségnek vélek - itt akkor se sok hasznát veszi, mert a dolgok 99%-ának van magyar licensze xD

Amellett meg ugye a saját célú másolás, letöltés legális, tehát csak azoknak kéne védekeznie ilyen esetekben, aki a fájlt feltöltötte, sokszorosította...


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 4)

Ügyfélszolgálat: A kolléga nem veszi fel a telefont, ma szabadságon van.
Kapcsolom még egyszer, jó?

HÚDEKÖSZI!!


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Március 22)

Hány LE-s egy ló?


----------



## lenin (2009 Március 31)

Nem értem a kérdést...


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Az Egyesült Arab Emirátusokban azt mondja az ügy(etlen) vezetô: Van egy ötletem! Vegyünk business jetet! Minek? Majd azzal szállítjiuk az alkatrészeket hôkezelésre Európába és vissza.
Nem vettünk. A vezetô azóta is vezetget. Csak alkatrészek nem nagyon jönnek ki a abból gyárból.


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Mr. Managing Director (UAE), van jövôképe a cégnek? Van. ???


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Mért veszik el az útlevelet a dolgozóktól a UAE-ben, ha az törvényellenes? Hát hogy biztonságban legyen.


----------



## Góréné (2009 Április 21)

Mikor rossz volt az autónk,akkor Pesten BKV-val mentem a lányomért az oviba. Az oviból kijöttünk,s elkezdett számolni egyesével... Mire felszálltunk a buszra,már eljutott 67,68...leültünk,s megakadt a 77-esnél. A hátam mögött ült egy pasi,meg egy nő,s feltűnt,h mikor leültünk,elég csúnyán néztek ránk... Próbáltam magyarázni a lányomnak,h most a 78-as szám jön,erre el kezd üvölteni a nő,h én mekkora szemét vagyok,meg milyen anya vagyok én,h egy 6 éves gyereket délután 5-kor leterhelem az ekkora azámokkal! Hát padlót fogtam,de nem szóltam semmit. Hozzáteszem,h jól öltözöttek voltak,tele voltak arannyal... Lányom megijedt nagyon,de tovább folytattuk. Erre meg a pasi kezd el üvölteni,h hagyjuk már abba,mert ez felháborító,s a lányomtól kérdezte meg a nevét,h feljelent minket,mint felelőtlen anyát. Erre 2 pasi megunta,s a következő megállónál kidobták a buszról. Hát ezek normálisak? Soha nem fogom ezt elfelejteni,ez egy életre megmarad!


----------



## Babetta326 (2009 Április 21)

Én tényleg idevaló vagyok!

Tavaly már év elejétől láttam mindenhol az olimpia logoját. És tudtam, hogy Kínában lesz. Arra a megnyitó napjáig nem jöttem rá, hogy hogy jön össze Peking és Beijing. Szerencsére, csak angolul láttam a megnyitót, és fény derült a turpisságra. Én fél órán keresztül röhögtem magamon utána.


----------



## niklec (2009 Május 5)

Azt hittem, hogy a gabonatárolókban élneka


----------



## csupasz (2009 Június 15)

Jót nevettem !


----------



## Phiebe (2009 Június 23)

Kezelj minden helyzetet úgy, mint egy kutya! Amit nem tudsz megenni, megdugni, vagy elásni, azt hugyozd le, és menj tovább!


----------



## mass (2009 Június 29)

hajrá!


----------



## decsebál (2009 Június 29)

Nekem van a leghűségesebb csajom, már háromszor elment pasikkal, mégis mindig visszajött.


----------



## Nyussz18 (2009 Augusztus 5)

ez nagyon jó ez a topic :]

lol


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

az elsö topic ahol tényleg jo volt olvasgatni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anzsalka (2009 Augusztus 6)

Nagy igazság a címe...


----------



## Keszike222 (2009 Augusztus 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8mcgmErXZU&feature=related
eléggé illik a témához


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 29)

És néha a kaput is nyitva felejtik...


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 4)

Babetta326 írta:


> Én tényleg idevaló vagyok!
> 
> Tavaly már év elejétől láttam mindenhol az olimpia logoját. És tudtam, hogy Kínában lesz. Arra a megnyitó napjáig nem jöttem rá, hogy hogy jön össze Peking és Beijing. Szerencsére, csak angolul láttam a megnyitót, és fény derült a turpisságra. Én fél órán keresztül röhögtem magamon utána.



Azt hiszem ezzel sokan voltunk így... Nekem annyi előnyöm volt, hogy már találkoztam a Beijing szóval, tudtam, hogy ez egy TV márka (volt)
...


----------



## susulyka (2009 Szeptember 8)

ezt skubizzátok:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY6insZjCfU


----------



## sms (2009 Szeptember 15)

Kellenek az ilyen vidám gondolatok az ÉLET-hez


----------



## szutsn (2009 Szeptember 15)

Testvéremmel eset meg a következő:
Munka után hazafele ment busszal, a buszon a szokásos tumultus, ááló hely sem nagyon nem, hogy ülő. Meg áll a busz a soronkövetkező busszmegállóban, felszáll egy jól öltözött öreg hölgy a barátnőjével. A hölgy el kezdi ecsetelni (fennhangon), hogy hát a fiatalok igazán átadhatnák a helyet. Természetes a fiatalok körében semmi reakció, de egy idősebb úr felállt és mondta a hölgynek, hogy tessék parancsolni, űljön le. Erre a hölgy elhúzta a száját és csak annyit mondott: előmelegített helyre nem ülök. Az idősebb úrban felment a pumpa, visszaült az ülésre és így szólt: akkor űljön a jegesmedve f....-ra az hideg. A hölgy a következő megállónál leszált és nem azért mert ott kellet leszálnia.
Amikor tesó mesélte én padlót fogtam a röhögéstől.


----------



## ateeee (2009 Október 13)

:d:d


----------



## ateeee (2009 Október 13)

:d:d


----------



## belaso (2009 Október 15)

Az emberiség fele az alkohol, drog és a nikotin áldozata, de azért a másik fele is meghal valahogy


----------



## zsuzsa72 (2009 Október 15)

belaso írta:


> Az emberiség fele az alkohol, drog és a nikotin áldozata, de azért a másik fele is meghal valahogy



Hogy neked milyen igazad van! Most már nem is akarok leszokni a cigiről kiss


----------



## feminimcsirke (2009 Október 15)

hát ez aztán jó


----------



## zümmi (2009 Október 15)

Egyszer mindenki meghal,csak ,nem mindegy hogy mikor!


----------



## Whitee (2009 Október 18)

A tyúk vagy a tojás?
Akinek van hite az nem is kérdez ilyet,még jó hogy a tyúk!
Aki meg ateista meg a darwinizmus tagja,vagy csak hitetlen annak meg hiába magyarázni!


----------



## dorcyca16 (2009 Október 25)

Két vélemény létezik: az enyém, meg a helytelen.


----------



## dorcyca16 (2009 Október 25)

Az igazság a szadizmus egyik formája.


----------



## dorcyca16 (2009 Október 25)

Mi jár annak, akinek igaza van??? 
A szája.


----------



## dorcyca16 (2009 Október 25)

"Mint tudjuk, az Úr agyat és hímtagot adott a férfinak, de vért csak annyit, hogy az egyikhez legyen elég."


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 5)

Vagy másnaposság ZH-val...


----------



## Icu68 (2009 November 23)

Öreg székely bácsi megy az országúton, egyszer csak megáll melette egy Mercedes, kihajolnak az ablakon és megkérdezik a bácsit:
- Hány lóerős a szekér, papa?
- Kettő, hát a tied?
- 320 - mondja a sofőr és nagy gázt adva elhúz.
Pár kilométerrel arrébb az öreg látja, hogy a Mercedes nekiment egy fának. Erre gúnyosan így szól:
- Mi van fiam, szétszaladt a ménes?


----------



## Icu68 (2009 November 23)

- Mire jó a nyomtató?
- ???
- Lelassítja a papír haladását a szemetes felé.


----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 24)

Ködszitálás. Lesem a szitát ott fenn, de nem látom!


----------



## carly (2009 November 24)

Icu68 írta:


> - Hány rendőr kell egy igazoltatáshoz?
> - Három, mert egy tud olvasni, egy tud írni, egy pedig vigyáz a "tudósokra".


 
Jóóó!!!


----------



## xarafax (2009 November 26)

Piroska megy az erdőben,rezeg a bokor,kiszól egy mély hang:
-Piroska,mi van a kosárkádban??
-Kenyerecske,borocska...
-És még mi van a kosárkádban?
-Kolbászocska is van...
-PAPÍÍÍÍR NINCS??!!!!!!


----------



## elke (2009 November 26)

annó mikor reggelit osztottam mindig megkérdeztem: Milyen folyadékot tetszik kérni? Tejet teát? Kávét?
-Egyszer egy hölgybeteg ordítani kezdett, hogy kérdezzek tisztességesen és vele ne beszéljek ovodásként....idestova 20 év is elmúlt még mindig nem tudom hogyan kérdezhetem másként, illetve ami többezer embernek megfelelt az neki miért volt sértő?


----------



## xarafax (2009 November 26)

A legveszélyesebb sütemény az esküvői torta...


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 26)

Tényleg nagy az állatkert...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wT7zM8XgXQ


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 26)

xarafax írta:


> A legveszélyesebb sütemény az esküvői torta...


 
*Megmérgez egy életre???*


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 26)

Az év női sofőrjei 
Én mééég nem vagyok köztük!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyn-9cn0nE&feature=related


----------



## Judy12 (2009 November 26)

Egszer a nővérem megkérdezte a férjemet, hogy mennyi idős az egyik ismerősünk (hány éves), aki történetesen akkor éppen terhes volt. A férjem úgy gondolta, azt kérdezi, hogy mennyi idős terhes, erre így válaszolt: "Nem tudom, de nem sok van már neki hátra." A nővérem döbbenten nézett a férjemre, aztán később rájöttek a félreértésre. Azóta is jót nevetünk, ha eszünkbe jut.


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW1toLy_FMQ

Valaki látta már ezt a zseniális darabot? =D


----------



## heppy666 (2009 November 30)

Mekkora szövegek


----------



## krista18 (2009 December 4)

Azert vagyunk mindenfelek.Tenyleg nagy Isten allatkertje


----------



## blake (2009 December 9)

Hali. Na itt tényleg kiderül, hogy milyen emberek vannak manapság.


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 10)

krista18 írta:


> Azert vagyunk mindenfelek.Tenyleg nagy Isten allatkertje


Bizony jó, hogy sokfélék vagyunk, de már nincs is kerítés! Szerintem valaki ellopta.


----------



## eszak (2009 December 10)

A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a tévénézéshez.


----------



## eszak (2009 December 10)

A férfinép 7 csodája 
1. Mindegyik marha elfoglalt. 
2. Bár mindegyik marha elfoglalt, csajozni van idő. 
3. Bár csajozni van idő, nem sokat törődnek a nőikkel. 
4. Bár nem sokat törődnek a nőikkel, azért mindig van mellettük egy nő.


----------



## eszak (2009 December 10)

5. Bár mindig van mellettük egy nő, beújítanak másodikat, harmadikat. 
6. Bár beújítanak másodikat, harmadikat, kiakadnak, ha a főállású berág. 
7. Bár kiakadnak, ha a főállású berág, azért nem tanulnak belőle, és továbbra is újítgatnak


----------



## pateu (2009 December 10)

Ma az állatkerben ket nyugdíjas mama társalgása a zsiráfról: - Milyen hosszú nyelve lehet ennek? - Hát amilyen a nyaka. (Igen, _nagy az Isten állatkertje_)


----------



## eszak (2009 December 10)

Nem győzök vigyorogni a sok viccen,már fáj a szám:4::4:\\m/


----------



## blake (2009 December 11)

Azt hiszem ez az egyik kedvenc topicom. Én is sokat nevettem már, ahogy olvastam.


----------



## casper444 (2009 December 13)

Ezek tényleg nagyon jók


----------



## niki0413 (2009 December 18)

Kesslers Knigge bemutatja 10 drog hatását vezetés közben 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tktl6MQK-Yghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tktl6MQK-Yg&feature=fvst


----------



## dalmacija (2009 December 21)

Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem kávézom, nem szeretem a női nemet, csak az igent!

Az OKOS ember hülyéskedik, a buta okoskodik!

Nagyon jóóó!


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

A nevetés fél egészség ezt már szeretem.


----------



## gbubika (2010 Január 1)

Akkor már teljesen gyógyult vok?


----------



## monesz1973 (2010 Január 3)

Ian66 írta:


> Szerintetek ezek közül ki az aki normálisnak mondható!?
> http://videa.hu/play.php?v=9mUAHn7J5qZdW93g
> http://videa.hu/play.php?v=P5BST2N5KU87SgUW
> http://videa.hu/play.php?v=96VzqNCSqtg7YFzf


 

Az utolsót, sajna, törölték.
A japán show-n, mindenesetre, kikerekedett a szemem


----------



## monesz1973 (2010 Január 3)

niki0413 írta:


> Kesslers Knigge bemutatja 10 drog hatását vezetés közben
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tktl6MQK-Yg


 
_Észak_hoz csatlakozom, csak annyit még, hogy a könnyem is hullott mellette


----------



## igike (2010 Január 12)

Meztelen ember nem fél a zsebtolvajtól!


A dohányzás megrövidíti a cigarettádat.


----------



## THE61 (2010 Január 14)

Mindenki megkopaszodik egyszer, csak van aki nem éri meg.


----------



## Béla 3575 (2010 Január 14)

Hazug embert könnyebb utólérni, ha sánta


----------



## szaszni (2010 Január 18)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra míg el nem kapják a korsóhordót.


----------



## mrbutterfly (2010 Január 25)

Egy maja indián nyilatkozata;

Az Európaiak 500 éve felfedezték, hogy a föld gömbölyű...
- Jó lenne, ha nem kellene újabb 500 év arra, hogy rájöjjenek, hogy az idő sem lapos...


----------



## MissSeverke (2010 Január 25)

[FONT=&quot]Az éttermek dohányzó és nem [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]dohányzó részre osztása olyan, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]mintha a strand medencéjét [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]belehugyozós és nem belehugyozós részre osztanák! [/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]Ki a hideget nem szereti, hóember nem lehet. [/FONT]


----------



## monesz1973 (2010 Január 25)

Kéne nekem is egy kerítés... mivel a többieket nehéz lenne bekeríteni....


----------



## mrbutterfly (2010 Január 25)

Be vagyunk Mi magunk által is kerítve.
Éljen a megbonthatatlan elme kristályosodása. 

Kerítés Neked?


----------



## kovu78 (2010 Január 27)

“Az emberek, ha minden vágyuk teljesülne, sohasem volnának boldogok.” (*Tatiosz*)

van bene igazság


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

MissSeverke írta:


> [FONT=&quot]Az éttermek dohányzó és nem
> dohányzó részre osztása olyan,
> mintha a strand medencéjét
> belehugyozós és nem belehugyozós részre osztanák! [/FONT]​




Ezen percekig röhögtem!!!Ha te találtad ki akkor neked is alacsony a kerítés.


----------



## ViccElek (2010 Február 12)

Egy pohár ital egy perccel rövidíti meg az életedet...
Egy szál cigaretta két perccel...
Egy munkanap pedig nyolc órával....


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

ViccElek írta:


> Egy pohár ital egy perccel rövidíti meg az életedet...
> Egy szál cigaretta két perccel...
> Egy munkanap pedig nyolc órával....



Hehe... Míg az első kettő elhagyhatú utóbbi muszály mert anélkül nem jutunk sehova se :S


----------



## litomi (2010 Június 4)

A kerítés bűncselekmény !

Az élet káros az egészségre !


----------



## polev (2010 Július 13)

"Csendes vizek nem nevelnek jó tengerészt."-japán mondás


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2010 Július 13)

Én akkor is vagyok, ha éppen senki nem gondol rám...


----------



## hg1dmt (2010 Július 19)

*Dehogynem*

Lehet egy kutya, akinek kenyeret dobtál, egy légy amit nem csaptál agyon, egy macska amit megsimogattál........


----------



## agot (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nem nkell a keriteseket keresni, mert allandoan belejuk utkozunk. Keritesekkel, korlatokkal vagyunk korulveve. A kiskapukat kell keresni, hogy kiszabadulhassunk a fogsagukbol.


----------



## amolnar (2010 Augusztus 25)

nappal írta:


> Miért kell a koporsó fedelét odaszegezni?
> Hogy nehezebben tudjon kijutni a halott




Pontosabban, hogy működhessen az evolúció.
Az igazán rátermettek támadhassanak föl!


----------



## pöpszismile (2010 Október 3)

Szia, te is ezen a vonaton utazol?


----------



## fecó967 (2011 Január 24)

Kerítés! Csak most,csak Önnek! Rendkívüli kedvezménnyel!!!!Soha vissza
nem térő alkalom!Ne szalassza el!!


----------



## nessiefuture (2011 Február 2)

közterületfenntartók irodája előtti virágágyásba gázolni véletlenül?

belenézni a tükörbe?

Milyen a borzalmasan gyönyörű??

Eszem,tehát még vagyok...

De ha túleszem,leszek?


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Isten minek tart állatokat? Hogy megegye őket, vagy hogy szórakozzon? De akkor ISten nem is Isten csak egy ember az ő dimenziójában.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

nem erem el a videot


----------



## luluka138 (2012 Szeptember 8)

ebben a világban nem az a kérdés, hogy ki normális, hanem hogy ki kevésbé beteges


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Mi a különbség és a sárkány között?


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Sun9us írta:


> Mi a különbség és a sárkány között?



Mi?


----------

